# Html5



## Generic1 (27. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

hat sich schon mal jemand mit HTML 5 gespielt? Ich hab vor kurzem einen Vortrag gesehen, in dem vorgestellt wurde, was HTML5 alles können soll und das ist schon einiges, 
Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich umsteig für meine WebApplikation, derHTML5 Standard ist zwas noch nicht heraußen aber er ist sicher am kommen.

Was sagt ihr dsazu, was ist eure Erfahrung?
lg


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jan 2011)

HTML5 wird Java ablösen
http://www.java-forum.org/plauderecke/111982-zeit-java-vorbei-einself.html
der besprochene Artikel steht unter
http://www.java-forum.org/plauderecke/111982-zeit-java-vorbei-einself-2.html#post722792
dahinter wird es auch erst bisschen interessanter


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jan 2011)

Mhn diverse blogs forcieren das sehr stark...
ich in aber der Meinung, dass man sich einfach schwer tut solange noch so viele alte IE Installationen draussen sind..


----------

